# Crack weeds aren't always what they seem!



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Back in spring I noticed a "crack weed" that didn't have the normal "crack weed" look, so I let it stay to see what it would turn into.

A few weeks later I noticed flower buds:









And now it's grown into a flourishing petunia:









Apparently a seed from last years petunias in the nearby pot dropped down into the crack, got comfortable and decided to sprout. How do I know it was last years? The color is different!

This years pot (with the "crack petunia" in its shadow):









Isn't Mother Nature a wonderful thing??


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Back in spring I noticed a "crack weed" that didn't have the normal "crack weed" look, so I let it stay to see what it would turn into.
> 
> A few weeks later I noticed flower buds:
> 
> ...


Just goes to show that often times we fiddle fart with plants trying to get them to be perfect when they can take care of themselves.


----------

